# Suitable Polish



## myfordturner (Nov 17, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a suitable polish for the GRP panels on my Rapido. I have heard that you cannot use car pol;ishes as these contain silicon.


----------



## 97734 (Feb 16, 2006)

Try http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/
Excellent products, good service and a useful set of instructions and their forums are useful in relation to vehicle care
Some of the CarLack products are excellent - I use the CarLack Glass Sealing kit on my car and mh windows and windscreen. It is exceptionally good. I also use the Meguairs Sampoo Plus for washing and it is excellent
I have nothing to do with the company - just a satisifed customer


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi look for a water based polish whilst shopping, Meguires is a good one!

Regards MnD


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have used Meguiar's Tech Wax on our Rapido for the last 3 years, still looks like new. We use it at work on the Lotus cars which are GRP. I spoke to the technical guy from Meguiar's and he said Tech Wax was suitable for all finishes, including acrylic, so I have polished the windows with as well.
Colin


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
I use MER - it says on bottle good for fibreglass boats and motorhomes
regards
Richard


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, my 05 Rapido developed a bad case of dullness, I used International marine products for fibreglass boats which brought back the original lustre (with surprisingly little elbow grease). The International range includes about five variants which tackle oxidation, rust stains etc., etc.. they also have a product which simply polishes and also one which fills the microscopic pores in the gel coat which repels the effects of the marine environment, so it should be superb for land based uses. So head for your local chandlers.

Colin


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Sorry - Thought you needed a plumber :?


----------



## lorraineb (Jul 25, 2007)

*Polish away.*

Hi, we previously owned a boat and have successfully used the same products to keep up the shine and remove the green algae. 3M do a great marine polish for about £20+ which does need a small amount of effort to buff (we use electric buffer) but the shine is worth it and I know that the polish helps protect in extreme conditions. Used the Auto Glym product for removing the green around windows and in the nooks and crannies and it worked a treat. Enjoy.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

here what i do, i use mer, i put some in a small spray bottle, the kind you spay house plants with,i put about an inch in the bottom fill the rest with water ,give it a good shake then just spray on rub with a cloth, then polish up, i use it on all the windows as well, simples. dennis


----------



## 115021 (Jul 31, 2008)

I 2nd that with MER,its easy to apply and easy to buff off and leaves a perfect shine whilst protecting your motorhome,also great for removing the black streaks.
Garry


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Mer is brilliant and good on glass but don't get it on the windsceen.

Loddy


----------

